# Impression recto/verso avec OpenOffice



## lepapy (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et toutes

J'utilise depuis peu Openoffice 2.0. Avec toutes les applications que j'utilise, je peux imprimer recto/verso sur une imprimante canon ip4000 automatiquement. ça ne semble pas possible à partir d'OpenOffice, je n'ai pas le dialogue de paramétrage habituel de l'impression.

Il faut retourner les pages manuellement.

Qui peut m'aider ? Suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème ?

Merci.


----------



## ericb2 (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				lepapy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et toutes
> J'utilise depuis peu Openoffice 2.0. Avec toutes les applications que j'utilise, je peux imprimer recto/verso sur une imprimante canon ip4000 automatiquement.


 Il me semble que j'ai déjà lu des complaintes au sujet de la canon ip4000, et pour autre chose que pour OpenOffice...



> ça ne semble pas possible à partir d'OpenOffice, je n'ai pas le dialogue de paramétrage habituel de l'impression.


OpenOffice, pour l'instant n'utilise pas le paramétrage habituel de l'impression (prévu pour la 2.0.3), mais il est possible d'utiliser le driver de l'imprimante que tu utilises, avec spadmin.

spadmin se trouve dans le meme repertoire que soffice. Si tu as installé OpenOffice.org dans Applications, il faut taper dans un xterm (à lancer depuis le menu X11) :

 /Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0/Contents/openoffice.org2/program/spadmin

De là, il faut installer une nouvelle imprimante, regarder si un pilote existe, et s'il n'existe pas, utiliser le driver qui a été installé ( trouver le bon fichier .ppd correspondant à ton imprimante).

 Et cela devrait fonctionner.



> Il faut retourner les pages manuellement.


En fait, tout dépend du nombre de pages, qui est peut-être élevé. 
En attendant, Il est peut-être possible d'imprimer les pages paires, puis impaires ?


 Eric Bachard


----------



## lepapy (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci

J'ai déja essayé cette manip sans succès. Mais j'espère comme tu le dit qu'avec la mise à jour 2.0.3 ça devrait être bon, j'attendrais.

Amitiées


----------



## ericb2 (17 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce que tu peux préciser ce que tu entends par " sans succès "? En particulier, qu'est ce qui ne fonctionne pas, exactement ?
Y a-t-il des messages d'erreur ? Si oui peux-tu les recopier ici ?


----------



## lepapy (17 Décembre 2005)

Command not found


----------



## ericb2 (17 Décembre 2005)

Si " command not found " revient, c'est soit parce que le chemin est faux, soit parce qu'OpenOffice.org 2.0 est installé ailleurs que dans Applications. Et effectivement, il y a .app qui manque dans le chemin que je t'ai donné, désolé.

Note : tout ce qui suit est à taper dans un xterm 

Je n'ai pas de Mac en ce moment, mais le chemin complet, sauf erreur, c'est :
*/Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0.app/Contents/openoffice.org2.0/program/spadmin*

( tu peux déja faire un essai ) 

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, ce que tu peux faire, pour éviter qu'on perde inutilement du temps à chercher la commande exacte, c'est taper le début de cette commande, et appuyer sur la touche *TAB* (la flèche qui va vers la droite, placée en haut et à gauche du clavier) au milieu d'un mot de temps en temps -> si le chemin existe, la completion du shell (automatique avec bash) devrait fonctionner. 

Par exemple : tu tapes */Applications/OpenO* + *TAB* et cela devrait se compléter jusqu'au prochain répertoire ( symbole / ), et :
*/Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0.app/   *...devrait s'afficher

Ensuite, il faut retaper les premières lettres du mot suivant. Ici si tu tapes " *Cont* " à la suite de 
* /Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0/   *cela va donner :

*/Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0.app/Cont*  + *TAB*

Qui sera complété en : */Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0.app/Contents/*

Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à trouver spadmin en te servant de la ligne de commande que j'ai donnée + haut comme modèle (elle devrait fonctionner)

Autre possibilité, en tapant la commande suivante :
*find /Applications -name spadmin *

Et la commande complète (chemin exact complèté de spadmin) devrait apparaître.  Sinon, je sais pas, ...spotlight ... 

Après, il faudra trouver le .ppd correspondant à ton imprimante... ;-)

Eric Bachard


----------



## lepapy (18 Décembre 2005)

Enfin je suis arrivé au fameux dialogue imprimantes en utilisant le procédé TAB. Merci !

Malheureusement, pas de profil Canon. J'ai bien essayé de faire Importer et de chercher le profil sur mon DD, je l'ai trouvé et sélectionné, mais bien que j'ai une nouvele imprimante, ça ne fonctionne pas, le dialogue qui permet de choisir l'impression Recto/Verso ne s'affiche toujours pas, l'application de paramètrage ne se lance d'ailleurs pas.

Amicalement


----------



## ericb2 (18 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ton retour

Je vais me renseigner pour savoir exactement comment ajouter cette imprimante. Peut-être la démarche est-elle différente de ce que je t'ai dit, ou il s'agit d'un autre fichier.

Pour info, Oliver Braun est en train de travailler sur l'impression utilisant (via X11 pour la version X11) les propriétés de l'impression native : la boite de dialogue ne sera pas la même que celle de Mac OS X, mais le contenu (comprendre les possibilités) seront exactement les mêmes. Mais il y a pas mal de boulot, et je n'ai aucune idée de l'avancement. 

En plus, en cette période ...

Cordialement,
eric bachard


----------



## lepapy (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci à toi

Je vais prendre patience en attendant, de toute façon ya pas le feu au lac !

A bientôt joyeux Noël et bonne année 2006


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Décembre 2005)

je sais que c'est un peu lourd, mais en attendant une solution n'est elle pas d'exporter en PDF d'OOo et ensuite d'imprimer le PDF en recto verso avec Aperçu/Preview ?


----------



## lepapy (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est je pense une excellente solution, pour attendre une impression recto/verso directe depuis OpenOffice.

Merci


----------

